# Oyster Shells for chewing??



## Snutting11509 (Nov 9, 2012)

I had oysters recently and have some left over shells that I cleaned. I was wondering if it would be safe to give my boys the shells to chew? What do you guys think? Thanks in advance! Here they are: Max and Oliver


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

The wouldn't be harmful. Next time, give them some oysters! They're my favorite protein source for rats because they are just packed with goodness.


----------



## Snutting11509 (Nov 9, 2012)

Good to know, We will have to try that next time! thanks!


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I've been debating whether or not to add a footnote here, but I might as well. Many years ago I bought some oysters at a supermarket and put them in my saltwater aquarium. Actually, both the oysters and barnacles attached to them made for an interesting addition to my aquarium. The only problem, was that apparently the oysters were sprayed with something that killed my bacteria culture. Whereas whatever it was didn't seem to hurt the oysters are my fish it was definitely something I wouldn't feed to my rats. So if you're going to give oysters shells to your rats I would make a point of scrubbing them thoroughly first.


----------

